# Fuel Stabilizers



## ejeckert (Jan 5, 2015)

Just got done reading a long term test on fuel stabilizers. They compared all the main brands. 

Fuel Stabilizer Test Update5/Final | Ben's Boat Repair

The interesting thing was Stabil...it didnt do so well. StarTron and ValvTech did very well in comparison. I use StarTron but I dont have any long term experience. They all are meant to do the same thing...keep water down and stop phase separation. It is more about keeping water from building up then removing water for none are designed to do that. Take a look at the article its pretty interesting and makes me feel like I am using the right stuff!


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been using Briggs and Stratton Advanced Formula Fuel Treatment and Stabilizer for the past 3 years or so with no issues. I figure they make small engines so should know what it needs. It doesn't just stabilize the fuel but supposedly has "metal deactivators" to stop corrosion.


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been using the Startron for several years. I swear by it. My neighbor recommended it to me. He's the mechanical genius in the neighborhood. I recommend it to everyone I can now.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

i swear by seafoam. works for me in everything i own


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

I use Marine Sta-bil in the 5gal I use to fill the blower and mowers.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

.... Here we go again!  
I have Seafoam™ , Startron™, Sta-Bil™ and use one of these in all my OPE fuel. Usually Seafoam and StaBil combo when storing for a while. 
But you're gonna get some who will never use any type additives. Just personal preference I guess.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

fixer5000 said:


> i swear by seafoam. works for me in everything i own


+1

Diddo the seafoam


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

Seafoam is good but doesn't do anything (that I am aware) for ethanol.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

When I repowered, I started using 93 octane fuel and I added Startron. But since last season, I started using Seafoam. I know what it did to clean out the original H-70 so I switched over. All of the gas that I will have left over will go right in to my car when the season is done. So the gas never hangs around all that long. 

The Seafoam can does say, "use in Ethanol Blends"


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Seems like a very UN-scientific test to me. 

Bottom line is use something, it's better than nothing. And drain the tank, carb, fuel cans at the end of the season.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

must do something or they wouldn't sell barrells of it.
cheap insurance


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Can't vouch for snowblowers , however my Echo chainsaw after about year it would start and idle but not rev - up . I took it back to dealer, it has a 5yr warrantee, and the dealer said he could clean the carburetor, only as long it idles he thought I could run some starton in it. He said "it sells itself". I took some home, put some in, after idling it and trying to rev it up, it slowly started to rev up. I then took it up in the woods and cut up some stove wood and it ran fine again. I don't keep gas now much more than a month.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

I use original Stabil ... primarily because I bought a boat load of it (large, economy-size bottle) a couple years ago for my sports car and also the snowblower and Mom's lawn mower. 

I have known for a while that Stabil is known to be mediocre at best. So, seeing I have a lot of it on hand, I use a double+ dose every time I add it to fuel. First starts of the season have been relatively easy for all engines. No complaints.

Ideally, I'll leave a few ounces of fuel, heavily dosed with stabilizer in each of the OPE I service. I run the engine for at least a few minutes after adding the stabilizer to ensure it gets into the carb. I'm afraid of the seals in the carb drying out if I were to leave them completely fuel-free. I doubt this could happen with the usual 6 month off-season, though.

I bought Stabil 360 for the sports car ... because it has a metal fuel tank and this stuff is supposed to add an extra (gaseous) layer of corrosion protection above and beyond what most fuel stabilizers provide.

I think Seafoam gets accolades it doesn't quite deserve. On BITOG, there has been a lot of discussion about this stuff and I remember I wasn't impressed with the ingredients ... especially at the price. It's been a while since I've looked at it, though. I can't be specific.

I have heard good things about B&S stabilizer and will probably use that next ... as soon as my 'jug' of Stabil is gone (another year or two).

If I could try any stabilizer on the market right now, I'd probably go for this stuff ... but they don't sell it around here: 

Fuel Stabilizer -- Green Earth Technologies

In addition to adding fuel stabilizer, I prefer to fog an engine down ... or squirt a little oil (Lucas UCL, MMO or 2-stroke oil) in the spark plug hole before storing. I pull it over slowly a few times then re-install the plug.


----------



## ttles714 (Jan 2, 2011)

*the best stabilizer*

IMO......MDR Marine... use it in everything from snowblowers to 250 hp outboards... never an issue. .. been using this brand product well over 20 years.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

stabil says on the bottle, 'two year shelf life'. one reason i wouldnt buy a lifetime jug of it. takes me around 3 or 4 years to use the smallests bottle they sell.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I have been using AV gas 100LL in all my OPE for the 
past 8 years or so. No stabilizers needed. Has endless 
shelf life, No ethanol, Higher octain, Nice smell, What
more could you want. It costs now cost around 5.50 
a gallon. Available two miles from my house. May not 
be sutable for everyone or every vehicle but it's been 
great for me.
The other option would be the SEF you can buy in QT.
Gallon and 5 Gallon containers. Not sure what the shelf 
life is but it contains no ethanol.

Just my 2 cents.


Lee


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

I run Startron in my 200606 Jet ski (sits from October to June in storage), and all of my power equipment. Haven't had a problem yet. Family members who run nothing or Stabil, have lots of issues. My real world experience has me sold on Startron. I did like the article, and may consider Valvtect as an alternative.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

govenatorx said:


> I run Startron in my 200606 Jet ski (sits from October to June in storage), and all of my power equipment. Haven't had a problem yet. Family members who run nothing or Stabil, have lots of issues. My real world experience has me sold on Startron. I did like the article, and may consider Valvtect as an alternative.


I think most of these stabilizers served a valuable purpose prior to ethanol being added to the fuel. Before ethanol was mandated I can testify by saying I had Honda dirt bike I hardly used and I kept Stabil in it and ran the fuel for over ten years in the same tank, but added Stabil twice a year. Now, with ethanol added into fuels the shelf life is limited by ethanol's water affinity. This year I am going to buy 100 LL from the local airport at $5.20 a gallon and quit worrying about quick-to-go-stale ethanol mandated fuels. My backup generator will be drained this spring and filled with 100 LL.

Bill


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Seems like a very UN-scientific test to me.
> 
> Bottom line is use something, it's better than nothing. And drain the tank, carb, fuel cans at the end of the season.


Do you think that it may be better to put a full tank of fuel in the tank, to prevent air from causing rust inside the fuel tank. Of course I would add a fuel additive to the fuel, while shutting off the fuel valve to the carburetor which allows the fuel float bowl valve from sticking.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

StarTron 3 years running now. wouldn't change for anything now. I give a bottle to anyone I sell equipment to and tell them use this or don't call me back...haven't had a call yet.


----------



## BostonSnow (Feb 18, 2015)

So for years I used nothing without an issue in my personal machines. Then I started getting more and more poor or non-running machines coming to me with fuel and carburetor problems. So a coworker researched and recommended Ethanol Shield by B3C Fuel Solutions to me. I've used it ever since. Now I can't say anything about the other products mentioned because I've never used them, but ethanol shield was in the gas I used for the first storm we had here. The gas was 11 months old and the engine ran perfectly.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

BostonSnow said:


> So for years I used nothing without an issue in my personal machines. Then I started getting more and more poor or non-running machines coming to me with fuel and carburetor problems. So a coworker researched and recommended Ethanol Shield by B3C Fuel Solutions to me. I've used it ever since. Now I can't say anything about the other products mentioned because I've never used them, but ethanol shield was in the gas I used for the first storm we had here. The gas was 11 months old and the engine ran perfectly.


 Ethanol Shield and its companion, Mechanic in a Bottle are what I have in my shop to protect the fuel and clean out any build up. But still, the water affinity of today's gasoline is the problem. The stabilizers just can't stop that problem. By the way, Ethanol Shield can be picked up in a quart size at Home Depot. Walmart carries the small bottles in their home and garden department.


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> When I repowered, I started using 93 octane fuel and I added Startron. But since last season, I started using Seafoam. I know what it did to clean out the original H-70 so I switched over. All of the gas that I will have left over will go right in to my car when the season is done. So the gas never hangs around all that long.
> 
> The Seafoam can does say, "use in Ethanol Blends"


 
While it can be used in ethanol blends, what I am saying is that it does nothing to help ethanol related problems.


----------



## rjgvt (Dec 29, 2014)

I've posted this in the past. Gas cans for my garden tractor, IH Cub Cadet snowblower and Honda generator get 1 oz of Marine Stabil and 1 oz of Seafoam per 5 gallons of E-10 gas. I keep four 5 gallon NATO Jerry cans full and stabilized dedicated for the generator. I run them through my truck every 4 months or so and refill adding Marine Stabil and Seafoam. I date the cans in case I get amnesia!! I believe keeping fuel tanks mostly full to minimize air space will minimize the effects of ethanol during storage. I keep my 54 gallon boat gas tank at 45 to 50 gallons.

For my three Echo 2 stroke equipment, I took the advice of my dealer: use 91 octane fuel only! I use Echo brand 2 stoke oil for the mix and add Marine Stabil and Seafoam. I only keep a 1 gallon container for the Echo stuff as I don't burn though it as fast. I also keep the stabilized fuel in the equipment with no starting issues from end of Summer/Fall to Spring.

My boat has a 225 Mercury outboard. I stabilize the fuel tank with Mercury Quickleen and Mercury Quickare all season and add Marine Stabil at 1 oz per 5 gallons before the last couple of trips of the season.

I'm not an expert on ethanol fuel or stabilizers, but I follow everything as I listed above. It might be overkill, but I've had starting issues with some of my equipment in the past if I wasn't so diligent about adding stabilizers and letting fuel sit for a while.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

All I use is startron,my local Ariens dealer recommended it last year,been using it every since. Of course this winter gas doesn't sit for long,with all the storms we've been getting.I was told by another dealer that he recommends at the end of snowblower season to run the gas dry,then put just enough of Trufuel (premixed 2 stroke fuel) in the tank and run it a few minutes till out runs out,and quites.not sure if anybody else has done this before.if so has anybody had running/starting problems the next time they tried to use their snowblower?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I was just posting what the can states. Sorry if I made it sound any other way. 



NorthMaine said:


> While it can be used in ethanol blends, what I am saying is that it does nothing to help ethanol related problems.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

NorthMaine said:


> Seafoam is good but doesn't do anything (that I am aware) for ethanol.


tell that to all my outdoor power stuff that has never ever needed a carb rebuild !! ever
ill list em all ok?
snowblower, lawnmower, rototiller large, mini tiller 2 stroker, weed whacker 2 stroke, leaf blower 2 stroke, chainsaw 2 stroke, generator,motorcycle. i keep 10 gallons of treated gas and do renew it at least every 3 months... into the cars it goes. no issues have been using the foam for ill guess 15 years or so now


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ethanol Shield...I don't think anything is absolutely perfect though.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Have you guys noticed there are different concentrations of StarTron? The $9 bottle I see at Walmart says it treats 128 gallons. Bottles that I see at other locations say it treats only 48 gallons.

StarTron seems like a good product. I used it for a while but have since switched to the marine version of Stabil. I've had 0 issues with both and I don't drain gas at the end of the season. I do believe using some product to counter-act the potential harm caused by our tainted fuel supply is prudent.

I see Ariens sells a fuel treatment with a Tecumseh label:


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

I did a little looking and saw this posted as the original formulation of SeaFoam:

50% light hydrocarbon oil (pale oil - thin lubricant); 
30% petroleum naphtha; (solvent) 
10% isopropyl alcohol; 
10% water. 


Given the price of this stuff, I never buy it.

I am not surprised that many people find this useful in cleaning out their fuel system (a lot of strange things work ... water, methanol, ATF, etc ...) but I am not sure why this would be an effective fuel _stabilizer_ ... although the naptha and isopropyl alcohol are good cleaners, negating the gumming effects of old fuel. A more effective formula would be to reduce the amount of pale oil and increase the naptha/isopropanol. 

You can get 12oz. of isopropanol for about $2 retail ... but with today's reality of E10 gasoline, most will tell you that even that stuff is no long necessary. 

Having said all that, I choose other products.

Someone commented earlier in this thread that the effective life of original formula Stabil is only 2 years. So I ordered the latest B&S fuel stabilizer for use this spring for the seasonal switch over.

16 fl oz Briggs and Stratton Advanced Formula Fuel Treatment 100119WEB


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

STP has what looks like a copy of Seafoam carried at Walmart now. I tried some since it was cheaper than Seafoam and never had a fuel related issue for any engines in storage. I bought an old Honda motorcycle years ago that sat for 5+ years with no stabilizer. After a couple of tanks of Seafoam run through it the bike was good as new. I never had to pull the 4 carbs or even sync them. Needless to say I've been a fan of Seafoam ever since. I use it in all my 2 stroke mixes and when I pulled the head off my old chainsaw the carbon deposits were very low. As good as stabilizers are they won't turn bad gas into good gas, so I think that's why people have different results with the same product.


----------



## HowOldIsYourChurch (Mar 12, 2014)

Anybody see this for E10?

Is your gas additive safe with E10 fuel?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

On small engines why not just use Tru Fuel and be done with it.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Fuel Fix RX by WellWorth products works great. I,m an auto mechanic and It,s their power equipment product.We carry it and their auto product Octiplus. Both are formulated to counter the effects of ethanol. Have had great results with both.I repair power equipment also. All my gas cans get Fuel Fix and a shot of Marvel Mystery oil and I never have a fuel related problem.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

charley95 said:


> On small engines why not just use Tru Fuel and be done with it.


'Cause I'm too cheap  

Last year we got a lot of snow. I didn't track it, but I'd guess I used around 4 gallons of gas for the blower. As I recall, TruFuel is about $20/gallon. Gas was more like $3/gallon last year. A big bottle of Marine Sta-Bil was around $15 or so, and treats 150+ gallons. 

So TruFuel would have been about $80, vs $12 for normal gas, plus a few dollars for putting stabilizer in the gas. Roughly $65 extra, to use TruFuel all the time, strikes me as an overly-expensive approach (this is all personal preference, of course). 

Now I could just use TruFuel at the end of the season. Drain the normal gas, add some TruFuel, and run it to pull that into the carb, then put it away. But if I was going to go to that much trouble, I may as well just be running stabilized gas, drain it (or just close the fuel shutoff), then run the carb dry (which is what I do now). 

I run stabilized gas all the time, which helps avoid the scenario of the season suddenly ending before you've changed over to using stabilizer/TruFuel for the last tank. 

I'm sure my approach isn't perfect. But to me it seems like a reasonable compromise, offering fuel protection, at a manageable cost, and minimal hassle. 

I would be more open to using TruFuel on my small 2-strokes that don't get much use, and therefore don't use much gas. It wouldn't be as expensive to feed it to the weedwhacker and chainsaw. Still expensive per-gallon, of course, but the total cost would be less. All my outdoor equipment gets stabilized gas.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I do understand. I'll probably use the rest of my gallon I have left for this season. We probably are not going to get too much more snow this season here in central Illinois. I wish it was cheaper, it doesn't pay to use it when going through large amounts of gas. I'll always use it at end of season when running tank and carb. dry.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

+100 for Ethanol Shield! In my view is the hands down winner from person experience, what I've read, and what others have tried and had problems with.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

A dealer here showed me a demonstration with K 100 versus Sea Foam with respect to water in the gas. K100 was clear, no phase separation , but the Sea Foam looked milky and stratified. He uses the K100 MG in his engines. I use neither . I still get gas with no ethanol ,but if that changes I'd go with K100.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I use Seafoam and I pay $6.97 (?) at Wal-Mart. What is the cost for the K100? 



Bob Cat said:


> A dealer here showed me a demonstration with K 100 versus Sea Foam with respect to water in the gas. K100 was clear, no phase separation , but the Sea Foam looked milky and stratified. He uses the K100 MG in his engines. I use neither . I still get gas with no ethanol ,but if that changes I'd go with K100.


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

I have been using Stabil with 10% Ethanol gas for years in 2 generators, 3 lawnmowers, 1 lawn tractor, 2 line trimmers, 2 blowers, 1 pressure washer and summer car. Between seasons, all my machines are stored with a full tank of gas with Stabil added and I have never had a problem. This year after purchasing a new Toro, 826OXE I started with the dealer recomended Ethanol free gas and so far so good.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Kielbasa 
K-100 was over $20.00 for a small bottle ,but you don't use much per tank. Their website K-100.com states it actual dissolves varnish buildup.Sounds like a miracle treatment.I'm naturally sceptical.


----------



## PapaBill (Feb 7, 2016)

*Startron White*

I've been using Startron for years in the boat, motorcycles and small engines (including the 2 strokes) for years with very good results. A couple of years ago they came out with a version that has corrosion inhibitors, a plus for steel tanks. That's the one I use. It comes in a white bottle. Marine stores carry it but either the clear or white bottle is better than Stabil which I previously used.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I would be also. What I do seems to be working fine. But I may never know. 



Bob Cat said:


> Kielbasa
> K-100 was over $20.00 for a small bottle ,but you don't use much per tank. Their website K-100.com states it actual dissolves varnish buildup.Sounds like a miracle treatment.I'm naturally sceptical.


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> I would be also. What I do seems to be working fine. But I may never know.


I clean my own snowmobile carbs. I use to use stabil like most but started noticing crap build up in the bowl even after draining, probably because of the newer fuels. I now use seafoam and the carbs are always clean, no residue at all. No guessing here, actually can see it for myself.


----------



## satman (Feb 7, 2016)

Gentlemen,

For years I have been using *Sta-Bil *in all of my gas powered equipment without any problems. 

Maybe it has something to do with the climate in the Maryland/DC area or with me draining the gas out of all my equipment after its season of usage. 

Since joining the “*SBF”* I have learned about *Sea-foam *and *Star-Tron *fuel stabilizers. 

Last weekend I purchased both of these products for using in my snow blower. 

Based on what I have learned here I am sure I will be okay with either of these products. 

Thanks “*SBF”* members for your fuel stabilizer comments and usage information.

satman


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I run the blower dry after every use, the mowers, end of season. I use a little Sea foam, & a little Techron. No problems. I run the boat dry end of season, I use marine Stable, and fogging oil. I finally had the carb rebuilt after 21 yrs, just because I thought it was time. The boat has a 350 chevy, runs fine [30 yrs this year].
Sid


----------

